# IPhone users pay more for rides than Android users?



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

So I noticed this when I was helping my Dad use Uber in LA. He has an android. Every time I would pull up a destination into our apps I noticed that my iPhone price was always a little higher. I thought it was a little weird that this happens, so I tested this again here in Phoenix and the same results occurred. I've read a couple articles in the past about some prices being higher for products based on what phone or computer you are using but if Uber is doing this too, ripping off iPhone users with a higher price, that's pretty messed up. Here are my findings. Please post your results if able. If this is true on a massive scale this needs to be exposed!


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Hmmm...interesting. Is it the same cell service?


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

This is what you get for using the yuppie apple service. Apple is harder to code for so of course things are priced more on their playform. I hate apple to the core have for decades. To bad people are morons and use their fad products


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> I hate apple to the core


Nice pun


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Spinn said:


> Nice pun


Thanks glad you noticed lol


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Seahawk3 said:


> This is what you get for using the yuppie apple service. Apple is harder to code for so of course things are priced more on their playform. I hate apple to the core have for decades. To bad people are morons and use their fad products


What's there to hate about a great product? They isn't forcing u to buy. Have u seen their stock price?


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

freddieman said:


> What's there to hate about a great product? They isn't forcing u to buy. Have u seen their stock price?


Apple products are not that great. It's is just a fancier BlackBerry. The iOS for apple is way more secure making programming a pain. You can't replace the battery on any apple product made this past decade. The battery is cheap but it's running tier 1 tech. Don't even get me started on the lack of innovation or customization issues. Oh yeah they are like Nintendo In that you have specific accessories that only work on apple and cost 3 times as much. F propertiary tech. F the drones who flock to apple like it's the greatest thing since sliced bread


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

freddieman said:


> Hmmm...interesting. Is it the same cell service?


No, two different providers but I did it over the same wifi connection so that shouldn't have made a difference.


Seahawk3 said:


> This is what you get for using the yuppie apple service. Apple is harder to code for so of course things are priced more on their playform. I hate apple to the core have for decades. To bad people are morons and use their fad products


Coding shouldn't make a difference because you are supposedly just paying a per mile fee guessed by Uber so Uber is pocketing more money from iPhone users than android users


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

Chauffeur_James , have you tried setting your payment method on the iPhone account to a credit or debit card? When I saw the screenshots, it occured to me that Uber might be adding a surcharge to Paypal transactions that's higher than the processing fees for Visa & MasterCard.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Iphones are the preschool equivalent of cellphones. Its made so anyone with two hands can use them.


----------



## jchc22 (Aug 25, 2016)

prsvshine said:


> Iphones are the preschool equivalent of cellphones. Its made so anyone with two hands can use them.


yes! that's why errrrybody wants it.

Plus they are sexier


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> I hate apple to the core


that's punny.


----------



## uberpete (Mar 22, 2017)

I mean it could just be the difference of the location services the different types of phones are using. One was literally 5 cents which could be the difference of 200 feet with how small the multiplier is the larger difference could be attributed it being a higher multiplier. With how GPS works and the timing of requesting the rides along with them having different gps systems I could easily see it becoming a difference of a couple hundred feet. Going an even farther distance for the more expensive ride I could also see the GPS locating services in each phones being less exact and accurate. Even further, how many times does uber select a random ass business complex or tell you to pick someone up on the side of the highway or something like that. Their GPS systems suck and are not accurate so I honestly don't think Uber is out to get iPhone users


----------



## jchc22 (Aug 25, 2016)

uberpete said:


> I mean it could just be the difference of the location services the different types of phones are using. One was literally 5 cents which could be the difference of 200 feet with how small the multiplier is the larger difference could be attributed it being a higher multiplier. With how GPS works and the timing of requesting the rides along with them having different gps systems I could easily see it becoming a difference of a couple hundred feet. Going an even farther distance for the more expensive ride I could also see the GPS locating services in each phones being less exact and accurate. Even further, how many times does uber select a random ass business complex or tell you to pick someone up on the side of the highway or something like that. Their GPS systems suck and are not accurate so I honestly don't think Uber is out to get iPhone users


they are out to get them!!

#fakenews


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> This is what you get for using the yuppie apple service. Apple is harder to code for so of course things are priced more on their playform. I hate apple to the core have for decades. To bad people are morons and use their fad products


I don't like Dodge vehicles, so I have never owned one. But I don't hate them. Sheesh! Some people need to relax.
It would not bother me one bit if every since car on the road was a dodge. Why the hell should I care what others use?


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

uberpete said:


> I mean it could just be the difference of the location services the different types of phones are using. One was literally 5 cents which could be the difference of 200 feet with how small the multiplier is the larger difference could be attributed it being a higher multiplier. With how GPS works and the timing of requesting the rides along with them having different gps systems I could easily see it becoming a difference of a couple hundred feet. Going an even farther distance for the more expensive ride I could also see the GPS locating services in each phones being less exact and accurate. Even further, how many times does uber select a random ass business complex or tell you to pick someone up on the side of the highway or something like that. Their GPS systems suck and are not accurate so I honestly don't think Uber is out to get iPhone users


I didn't use the GPS on either of them. I entered an address for the start and end.


----------



## Sexy_Bastard (Apr 8, 2017)

Chauffeur_James said:


> No, two different providers but I did it over the same wifi connection so that shouldn't have made a difference.
> 
> Coding shouldn't make a difference because you are supposedly just paying a per mile fee guessed by Uber so Uber is pocketing more money from iPhone users than android users


I agree! That's messed up! Who looks at "am I going to pay more using the same app" when they're buying a phone!


----------



## Moontwitter (Dec 19, 2014)

Cause cheap android phone's GPS sucks. They'll get higher bill than Apple users after trip


----------

